# Hello from London



## hadyy (May 11, 2017)

Hi all

I'm an international student. I have Rocket Appartamento and Lido 3 grinder for 6 months, I'm more than happy with this set because I've got more than I paid for.







planning to buy new eureka Olympus 75E next week, cuz I believe that the grinder is more important than the espresso machine.

Thanks


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello and welcome. Nice machine. You're right, the grinder is more important, as the best machine in the world can't do much with poor grinds, but even an entry level machine will make tasty coffee with good coffee ground well. The 75E is a good grinder and ideal for an Appartamento. I have the smaller 65E which I used with my Rocket R58 for a while and they are nice grinders. Easy to use, easy to adjust, easy to remove the top for cleaning the burrs, they don't lose the settings when you take the top burr off, they dose very consistently, and even have a little light that illuminates the basket to make it easier to see the grinds landing in the portafilter. At least, all that is true of the 65E and I assume the 75E is the same but better.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi mate welcome


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome









Oooh! Upgrades! Photos would be great if you feel like sharing


----------



## hadyy (May 11, 2017)

Thank you guys for replies, check the UPGRADE









https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?40830-My-setup-Eureka-Olympus-75E-amp-Rocket-Appartamento-wait-WHAT-!&referrerid=24112


----------



## arash (Sep 19, 2017)

Hello and welcome! Good looking setup in the other thread.


----------

